# What do you think of these shoes



## justine_m (Sep 19, 2005)

what do u think of this shoe...... i dunno if i like it or dislike it??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't like it personally.


----------



## justine_m (Sep 19, 2005)

what i thinked i liked about them at first was the flower thing at the front


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont like it either, but it looks comfortable


----------



## Liz (Sep 19, 2005)

if you like them, then go for it. but i think there are better loafer/driving shoes out there. or better shoes that you may like.


----------



## amarock (Sep 19, 2005)

Those look comfy! I personally would buy those shoes as a pair of comfy, walk around shoes to wear with flared jeans, but that's just me. I don't actually like the the flower design at the front, it's very limiting, but I like the toe shape and how the sole wraps up onto the toe. And I see that they're from Payless? Well then, you can't really go wrong!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *amarock* Those look comfy! I personally would buy those shoes as a pair of comfy, walk around shoes to wear with flared jeans, but that's just me. I don't actually like the the flower design at the front, it's very limiting, but I like the toe shape and how the sole wraps up onto the toe. And I see that they're from Payless? Well then, you can't really go wrong! Agree with this one....... I am all about comfy shoes, hell I have to be I stand all day. If I buy shoes that are not pleasing to the eye but pleasing to my feet I cover them with a longer pant or flared pant :0)


----------



## xotinkerbellglo (Sep 19, 2005)

im a flats kinda girl or a low platform but personally the shoes are missing something. It looks like they are trying to be whats in style now but they seem to be missing something. The brand SODA has some nice cheap flats that loop similar and aeropostale just came up with some. They are 30$ kinda expensive, but if you like them, then there is no question


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Sep 19, 2005)

Found a pair of Kenneth Coles that are close to looking like the ones you posted






They are around 70 bucks though, anything Kenneth Cole is worth it to me, went shopping today and got 2 pair.

I got these





and these


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 19, 2005)

Justine, while I do find some shoes at Payless that I like (I bought a pair of sexy black boots there last year that I love! :icon_love: ) those loafers just look kind of cheap to me... the detailing doesn't look as nice as a slightly more expensive shoe, in my opinion. I bet you can find some comfy flat shoes that look a little better at another store



And if you check out other reasonably-priced shoe stores and department stores (like JC Penny's) you can probably find something for less than $70





Actually Target has some nice shoes at Payless prices, though I haven't checked if they have any loafers right now...


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 19, 2005)

personally i don't like flats too much. i normally prefer heels b/c i am so short!


----------



## Cirean (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not a loafer fan.


----------



## canelita (Sep 20, 2005)

I personally can't wear flat shoes 'cause i think my legs looks funny, but you know what ? I'll wear this cuties even by themselves. LOVE THEM !!!:icon_love

Were are they from ?


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Sep 20, 2005)

A store around here in Baton Rouge that sales Kenneth Cole shoes, i am sure you can find them on the web and order them. They are comfy as well as looking cute...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 20, 2005)

Not a loafer girl here either... my legs look too stumpy.


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 25, 2005)

when i dought. do not buy...something else will come along that will say YES to you.

Originally Posted by *justine_m* what do u think of this shoe...... i dunno if i like it or dislike it??


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 28, 2005)

Look comfortable.. but kind of grandma ish.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Justine, if you like them, buy them. We all have different tastes

Originally Posted by *justine_m* what do u think of this shoe...... i dunno if i like it or dislike it??


----------



## Leony (Sep 28, 2005)

Personally, I don't really like it.

But, like Jen said, we all have different taste and style.


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 28, 2005)

dont like.


----------



## lovespell (Oct 3, 2005)

They remind me of my grandmas shoes from the Chinese side. They do look comfortable though. I really don't think I can pull em off.. but maybe you can ;D


----------



## missjade (Oct 7, 2005)

on first glance they look really comfortable but theyre def not my type of shoe. and as Janelle said, flat shoes make my legs look stompy too


----------



## Salope (Oct 7, 2005)

The loafer is ok but the flower decal I don't like.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 24, 2005)

there very old ladyish, not my cup of tea.


----------



## weaver (Oct 31, 2005)

they look real comfy. great for around the house or a quick trip to the grocery store. anything else... no!


----------



## SweetKisses (Oct 31, 2005)

They're ok, but I personally don't do well with that type of shoe, because my feet are narrow and those kind of flats usually slip right off.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 2, 2005)

yeah i think they look comfy but i wouldnt get them if i saw them.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* personally i don't like flats too much. i normally prefer heels b/c i am so short!



Me too! 
When I do wear flats, I love loafers, but I'm not feeling the ones in the first post.


----------



## kaori (Nov 14, 2005)

hi all,...hi Leony,...thanks again for your helps,..arigatou ,.dozo yorosiku

,...about shoes,...i do don't like ,..i realy like to use shoes with sexy style one,...


----------



## kaori (Nov 14, 2005)

This just such my favorite shoes


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kaori* This just such my favorite shoes Hi again Kaori




You can post your fave shoes, here.

Have fun and enjoy MUT.


----------



## weaver (Nov 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kaori* This just such my favorite shoes kaori, you have great taste in shoes. i love the beaded flat sandals!


----------



## karrieann (Nov 15, 2005)

Not for me. I do love the red ones that are pictured!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the red ones better too


----------



## AnitaNa (Nov 16, 2005)

i like mocassins but i think you can find others that look better. these are the ones i have.I like having flats im short but cant wear heels 24/7


----------



## kaori (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *weaver* kaori, you have great taste in shoes. i love the beaded flat sandals! thanks weaver,...branded *via spiga* *thong *

sandal,...simple,..sexy,..unik

love use this stuff for beach party,.with short skirt in casual simple skirt.





Weaver what do you think about this stuff,..and where you want go with

this stuff?

regard Kaori


----------



## kaori (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* Not for me. I do love the red ones that are pictured! Hi Karrean,..Hi katrosier 
nice to meet you too,..

Shoes in branded *Marcs Yacobs Pump*

*kinky color,.,..i choise red for my sofa too,..



*

*regard Kaori*


----------

